

Iran nuclear program self-sufficient, top official claims - gsivil
http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2010/12/05/report-iran-now-able-to-process-its-own-raw-uranium/?hpt=T1

======
gsivil
[http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/meast/12/05/iran.nuclear/index...](http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/meast/12/05/iran.nuclear/index.html?hpt=T1)

